# Explosion reported in Oslo Norway. Norwegians, please check in



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2011)

Blast hits buildings in central Oslo; injuries reported - On Deadline - USATODAY.com

Getting early reports of an explosion in Oslo at the Prime Minister's office.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

From Aftenposten.no: Stor eksplosjon i Oslo sentrum - Nyheter - Innenriks - Aftenposten.no

There has been a large explosion in central Oslo. Windows has been shattered in the VG-building and the government area of Oslo.

- all we know is that it's a kind of explosion. We're on our way there, is the short and fast report that Aftenposten.no gets from the police in Oslo, when we called a little after 4.
In a press report from the police in Oslo, it is stated:
There has been a powerful explosion in the Government area. The police received calls about this at 3:26 this afternoon.
All rescue personnel is on the site, and the police is trying to get an overview of the situation. The staff of the district has been called in.

Both windows in the government buildings and the VG-building has been blown out according to Aftenposten's reporters on the scene. They have seen several injured people.
- the police tells us that we have to leave the buildings, we must leave the buildings. There might be more than one boms, the repoerters tells.
They say that there's shards of glass everywhere, the buildings are burning.
- I see people with blood in their faces and on their hands, Aftenposten'no's reporter tells.

Our reporter passed at Torggata, and there's full chaos, people are running around in confusion. The fire alarms chime in several places. There's a smell of sulphur smoke.
The shop The Denim Gallery has had its facade blown away.
A huge smoke cloud rose several hundred meters into the air. Large parts of Oslo heard an enormous explosion, Postgirobygget was probably shaken when the explosion happened around 3:30 this afternoon.

The Vaterlandstunnel has been closed. Stortorget is being closed and Youngstorget has already been closed, most likely because the police fear more explosions.
Updating.

-------------------
Sorry about the measly translation, it went a little fast. Hope you get the meaning of the article.
-------------------

There are more as yet unconfirmed reports that there was another violent explosion at Stortingsta, just below Stortinget, according to NTB.

Photos from various norwegian and danish news sites:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh **** that does not look good!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Latest:
About a dozen people injured, one dead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2011)

Terrible. Has anyone claimed it yet?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Not that I've heard.
I received a news text message from DR a few minutes ago, norwegian police reports more dead. That's all they're saying for now.
According to Dagbladet, the police says that the attack was directed at the Oil- and Energy Department - OED.
The norwegian prime minister, Jens Stoltenberg is in a safe place, he is unharmed.
Avinor is evaluating whether or not to close the norwegian airspace.
The police is evacuating central Oslo according to Dagbladet.no.
According to Aftenposten, the norwegian police is still looking for two as yet unlocated bombs.

Photos from Dagbladet.no:





















People nearby got injured from flying glass.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow! What a senseless act. What do the people carrying out acts like this expect to benefit? Always amazes me how an act of terrorism will benefit anyone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2011)

DAMMIT! I was hoping it was an accident.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2011)

same here the A**-wipes

pray for safety and for the ones that lost loved ones, looks like I better make some needed emails folks


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Update: Seven people died.   
And another tragedy has struck in Norway:
Four people is believed to have been killed, and several other were wounded by a lone gunman wearing a police uniform at the Workers' Youth Gathering camp on the island of Utøya.
A suspect has been apprehended.
The two tragedies is confirmed by the norwegian police to be a combined terrorist attack.

http://www.newsinenglish.no/2011/07/22/powerful-blast-rocks-oslo/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14252515

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/22/blast-rips-through-norways-capital-injuries-reported/


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh man


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2011)

Very sad news.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Oslo explosion - live coverage | World news | guardian.co.uk

A supposed claim made by Ansar al-Jihad al-Alami (the Helpers of the Global Jihad)

"A terror group, Ansar al-Jihad al-Alami (the Helpers of the Global Jihad), issued a statement claiming responsibility for the attack, according to Will McCants, a terrorism analyst at CNA, a research institute that studies terrorism. The message said the attack was a response to Norwegian forces' presence in Afghanistan and to unspecified insults to the Prophet Muhammad. "We have warned since the Stockholm raid of more operations," the group said, apparently referred to a bombing in Sweden in December 2010, according to Mr McCants' translation. "What you see is only the beginning, and there is more to come." The claim could not be confirmed. "

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/23/world/europe/23oslo.html?_r=2&hp

"The message said the attack was a response to Norwegian forces’ presence in Afghanistan and to unspecified insults to the Prophet Muhammad. “We have warned since the Stockholm raid of more operations,” the group said, according to Mr. McCants’ translation, apparently referred to a bombing in Sweden in December 2010. “What you see is only the beginning, and there is more to come.” The claim could not be confirmed. "


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2011)

what fools, personally I would not want to be on the receiving end of Viking vengeance


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2011)

And people wonder why we are fighting?

Been watching this on the news for quite some time now. Does anyone know about the possibility of other bombs that have not exploded yet?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Latest:
Norwegian police have arrested a 32-year old norwegian man, who has first been seen by witnesses at the bombing site in central Oslo. Earlier today the man was described as being 190 cm tall, white and blond.
The same man later went to the island of Utøya disguised as a police officer, and started shooting at the many young people gathered at the Workers' Youth Gathering camp on the island. 
Norwegian police later stated that the arrested man _isn't_ a police officer.
The police confirms that the man is involved in both cases, and explosives have been found on the island of Utøya.
Seven people have been reported killed in Oslo, and ten on Utøya.

Source: TV2 News, Denmark. Terrorangreb: Gerningsmanden er norsk - TV 2 Nyhederne


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Terrible to hear. Been following it all day since the news broke. My condolences to the families of those involved, it could of been a lot worse. Be interesting to see what the investigations bring up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Anders (32) i Oslo ble pågrepet etter bombe og massedrap*|* TV 2 Nyhetene

Please use Google Translate to translate the link and read the article.
Sorry for not translating, but I'm on my way to bed now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2011)

Death toll on the island is now at 80.

WTF is wrong with people?????


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2011)

At least 91 killed in shootings and bomb blast in Norway - VG Nett om Terrorangrepet 22. juli

*(VG Nett) At least 84 people are killed in a massacre at a youth camp only hours after a deadly bomb blast in central Oslo.*

Norwegian Anders Behring Breivik, 32, has been arrested after the two attacks.
He is said to be linked with right-wing political activists but the motive for the two attacks is still unknown.
Late Friday night special police raided Breiviks apartment in Oslo. The 32-year-old man will be questioned by the police Saturday.

*Youth camp*

The first reports of the massacre on Utøya, an island outside of Oslo, came around 18.25 PM Friday.
According to a witness the gunman identified himself as a police officer offering help, before he opened fire and started killing people.
Almost 700 young members of the Labour Party were at the island for an annual youth camp.

It took a while for the police to realise the full extent of the massacre. 
At a press conference Saturday morning confirm that at least 84 people are killed in the shootings at the island.
Some of the youth tried to swim to safety to escape the gunman.
The death toll may rise even more as rescue workers search the water around the island.
Yesterday police said they also found explosives in a car on the island.

*Explosion*

The shootings on Utøya came only hours after a bomb exploded outside a government building in central Oslo at 3.26 PM Friday.
The explosion killed at least seven people and ten people are seriously injured in the blast, confirms police. Four people have been identified.
A man dressed as a police officer was also seen at this scene.

Surrounding buildings was affected by the massive explosion close to Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg's office. He was not at his office at the time and has not been injured.
Several blocks around the bomb are still evacuated and people are asked to stay away from the city centre.

Premier: - You will not destroy us. - We will find those responsible and hold them accountable, said the Norwegian Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg at a press conference late Friday.
He also had a message to the people behind the attacks:
- You will not destroy us. You will not destroy our democracy or our ideals for a better world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2011)

You send your kids to a youth camp, you expect them to be safe and then some piece of **** comes and does something like this!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2011)

Just terrible. I find it hard to swallow that this was the act of just one man though. There have to be conspirators.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know what to say, in shock here!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 23, 2011)

I abhor religious zealots no matter what stripe they are be it Christian, Islamic, Jewish, Sikh they are all cut from same cloth


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Just terrible. I find it hard to swallow that this was the act of just one man though. There have to be conspirators.


It does seem an awful lot for just one individual to accomplish.


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2011)

Just frikkin senseless! How is killing innocent kids going to further your cause any (unless your goal is to die in a messy...and hopefully excruciatingly painful and drawn out manner)? I seriously can't think of a response that would be depraved and thoroughly vindictive enough to visit upon these arsewipes. Praying for the family/friends of those injured/killed...and for a swift and just retribution for those responsible.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres a very disturbing photo (small) of the suspected gunman with bodies around him taken from a helicopter.

ALso this website has some disturbing images 
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ttacks-in-Norway-by-a-crazed-hunting-fan.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately this man will not receive proper justice. He will just rot away in prison at the tax payers expense.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

The max sentence he can get is 21 years..

This video posted shortly before he went on his killing spree 

Creepy sh!t.
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAwp2FnRmsE_


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 24, 2011)

I heard about this, just terrible. My thoughts are with the victims and their families.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2011)

That video is propaganda that feeds on fear and ignorance. The frightening part is that it has shadows of the mid 1930s in it. It's even scarier that he is a Templar, or claims to be one.


----------



## Erich (Jul 24, 2011)

I would really like to interview this clown to find out how he was growing up under his parents, as it may and very strongly all stem from that, beaten up, molested, ultimate fear from a family member and on it goes. this guy has been tainted mentally and is full of delusions; been smoking some bad doobie also would not surprise me the least.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

He supposedly had this planned for 10 years. He wrote a 1500 page manifesto as well describing everything in detail. His inspiration was the unabomber.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2011)

Erich: According to an article published yesterday, he had a happy, peaceful, good childhood. His best friend was a muslim.

Please use Google Translate to translate from Norwegian to english:
- Hadde muslimsk bestevenn og en god barndom - Aftenbladet.no


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

Very graphic video : 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj2ySvguk9M_

Edits from excerpt: 

*IDEOLOGY:*

* "As we all know, the root of Europe's problems is the lack of cultural self-confidence (nationalism). Most people are still terrified of nationalistic political doctrines thinking that if we ever embrace these principles again, new "Hitler's" will suddenly pop up and initiate global Armageddon ... This irrational fear of nationalistic doctrines is preventing us from stopping our own national/cultural suicide as the Islamic colonisation is increasing annually ... You cannot defeat Islamisation or halt/reverse the Islamic colonisation of Western Europe without first removing the political doctrines manifested through multiculturalism/cultural Marxism."

* "I don't hate Muslims at all. I acknowledge that there are magnificent Muslim individuals in Europe. In fact, I have had several Muslim friends over the years, some of which I still respect. This does not mean however that I will accept an Islamic presence in Europe. Muslim individuals who do not assimilate 100% within 2020 will be deported as soon as we manage to seize power."

* "Although I do admit that I am ed by the current development, I would rather say I'm driven by my love for Europe, European culture and all Europeans. This does not mean that I oppose diversity. But appreciating diversity does not mean that you support genocide of your own culture and people." 

*EVOLUTION:*

* "For me, personally, it was my government's involvement in the attacks on Serbia."

* "It was completely unacceptable how the U.S. and Western European regimes bombed our Serbian brothers. All they (the Serbs) wanted was to drive out Islam by deporting the Albanian Muslims back to Albania."

* "I've spent a total of 9 years of my life working on this project."

* Around year 2000 I realised that the democratic struggle against the Islamisation of Europe, European multiculturalism was lost. It had gone too far ... 40 years of dialogue with the cultural Marxists/multiculturalists had ended up as a disaster. It would now only take 50-70 years before we, the Europeans are in a minority. As soon as I realised this I decided to explore alternative forms of opposition. Protesting is saying that you disagree. Resistance is saying you will put a stop to this. I decided I wanted to join the resistance movement.

* I came in contact with Serbian cultural conservatives through the internet. This initial contact would eventually result in my contact with several key individuals all over Europe and the forming of the group who would later establish the military order and tribunal ... Knights Templar."

* There have been several issues that have reaffirmed my beliefs since then. Among them; my governments cowardly handling of the Muhammad Cartoon issue and their decision to award the Nobel peace prize to an Islamic terrorist (Arafat) and appeasers of Islam. There have been tens of other issues." 

*EXECUTION:*

* "If you are unwilling or incapable of killing women due to the principles of chivalry you should probably steer away completely from the armed resistance movements and should probably consider creating yet another right wing blog instead."

* "Once you decide to strike, it is better to kill too many than not enough, or you risk reducing the desired ideological impact of the strike. Explain what you have done (in an announcement distributed prior to operation) and make certain that everyone understands that we, the free peoples of Europe, are going to strike again and again."

* "Do not apologise, make excuses or express regret for you are acting in self-defence or in a preemptive manner ... Some innocent will die in our operations as they are simply at the wrong place at the wrong time. Get used (to) the idea. The needs of the many will always surpass the needs of the few.

* "If you for some reason survive the operation you will be apprehended and arrested. This is the point where most heroic Knights would call it a day. However, this is not the case for a Justiciar Knight. Your arrest will mark the initiation of the propaganda phase." (Compiled by Aasa Christine Stoltz and Jon Hemming; editing by David Stamp) 

http://www.trust.org/alertnet/news/factbox-excerpts-from-1500-page-norway-killer-manifesto/


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2011)

My heart goes out to all those parents who lost a child to this madman. To every-one who lost a loved-one.

A right-wing extremist... I hate extremists of whatever kind. I always say it's not religion that hurts us, it's extremists in all kind of forms. If it's not a religion in which they extreme, then it's in their political motivation. Makes no difference, they are scum every-one of them.


----------



## Mustang nut (Jul 25, 2011)

Heartfelt sympathy for the bereved. The rest of it leaves me speechless. Fighting against Islam by shooting kids on holiday, the man is so deranged its scary.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2011)

What a nut job. The scary thing is that there are many more people out there like him.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Jul 25, 2011)

My condolences to those who have lost their lives in yet another senseless terrorist attack.
When I think about this tragedies, I find it how hard is for us to live in this f***ed up world and to share our existence with scumbags like the perpetrator that do not deserve to live.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 28, 2011)

heard about this too. My prayers are with the families of all those who died.  
[email protected] scumbag! Too bad that Norway does not have the death penalty. Would have been appropriate in this case!


----------

